# HELP- New Vizsla Puppy Owner!



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

I am in need of some advice. We just adopted Remmy a little less then 3 weeks ago. She is 11 weeks old and is a handful. I expected that part! However, she has started biting very hard (and in my opinion aggressively). She will be playing with her chew toy and drop it and go after my wrists. I have tried the yelping, making eye contact then leaving the room, but it has no affect . When I get up and walk away she goes after my legs and feet. I finally get out of the room and she barks once then goes to terrorize something else (usually our blinds). I come back and we play and it starts again. I have chew toys at the ready to replace my arm but she totally ignore everything and continues for my wrists. She usually gets really worked up and goes nuts trying to bite me (not just chew or nibble). I am at a loss. I am afraid she is more aggressively then she should be at her age. Any ideas?? Is this normal vizsla puppy behavior? 

She is a cute little buggar but my arms are killing me!! Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

When Dexter was around that age I think the most frequent communication with him was "NO BITING!!!". He bit often and hard. My arms were covered with healing skin tears. He did get over it and now at 9 months does not bite hard. He still likes to mouth our hands from time to time but he is much more gentle.

There is hope. Just hang in there and continue to correct Remmy.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian, just like Dexter did the same thing.
I do believe every other word out of our mouths we "NO BITING", "STOP IT", "P!SS OFF" ;D

Now, we didn't let the biting get too aggressive. If we felt it was too much he got a turned on his back very quickly until he calmed down. Also we used to take his mouth and close it shut while he tried to wiggle out of it. 

Now, at 8 months he still mouths us but never too hard, if the pressure is too much we simply give him a little yelp or a "NO BITING" and he eases the pressure.
He mostly likes to suckle on our fingers and makes what I call "ooh, yummy" noises .... it's quite funny.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

the biting is normal, lili used to be a monster when she was little, but over age she grew out of it (sucks cuz i thought it was fun) find something your v is good at, lili is very sporty and loves to catch frizzbees(whatever) try that


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

She will out grow this. Catan was really bad at biting every one when he came home. All of us had lots of bruises and ripped clothing. We yelped very loudly whenever his teeth touched our skin or clothing. He got through it pretty quickly. Now we can put our hands in his mouth and he wont bite. Although he does like to reach up and nibble on my daughters chin which she finds quite funny.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

its very normal, just keep saying "No biting!" and should grow out of it in a few weeks


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes we had to sacrifice a few kids shirts to the V. My wife just about throttled it ;D

She grew out of it; the V that is.


----------



## Casey09 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Remmy,

We have a 4 1/2 month old Vizsla that did the exact same thing at your pups age. I had bruises and bite marks everywhere. Our trainer recommended doing this and it worked like a charm. Within two days she wasn't biting at all. She still mouths, which is totally normal, but no biting or nipping. When she would try and bite us (hands, ankles, clothes) I would get down, grab her snout firmly, and hold it shut saying "no bite" very sternly. If she tried to bite when I let go, back to holding her snout shut and saying no bite sternly. After about two days, not another bite. I actually felt bad at first but I quickly realized she was trying to show her dominance over me and I had to be the leader. She still licks me like crazy but I don't have to worry she'll bite me or any of the kids in the neighborhood. Hope this helps.


----------



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone!! She has gotten so much better. I wrote that at a very low moment in "parenting"! Remmy is much better at playing without biting. Thanks again! ;D


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

No worries, we've all had those low moments!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi There. We too had a similar problem with Lola. I agree, and did the same as a previous reply. Held her snout (gently) and said "no biting" It definately works. I found chews are all good fun for them, but she just loves old plastic containers. Milk containers, squash containers etc. Make sure you take the lid away though, it's a challenge for them to get it off, but a risk if they swallow it. We've had no problems whatsoever with her chewing furniture etc. She also loves to chew up cardboard boxes!! She won't swallow any of it, just loves the idea she can tear it up. Funny to watch. Persevere, it's so worth it. They are just the best dog.Funny, affectionate, sporty etc. The best of luck to you.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I have gotten lots of valuable information from the vizsladogs.com web site. I think you may find these links helpful.


http://www.vizsladogs.com/ARTICLES/pupbiting.htm

http://www.vizsladogs.com/ARTICLES/pubbite2.htm


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

I found that Clyde could care less when I tell him "no bite" Someone suggested squirting him with a squirt bottle and I have found that to be very effective. He HATES being squirted in the face with water! Still struggle with chewing though, not on people but on things. Clyde is 6 months. I just keep telling myself "In two years it will be better!"


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

True, the words "no bite" don't seem to mean much to dogs unless they have been taugh what they mean. You can use any phrase or word you like.

Reba knows that even if I catch her playing on the sofa while I am brushing my teeth that oof (or whatever that sound is) means the same as off.

The word part is for you, as a name for the bahavior that you want.


----------



## Lola (Nov 9, 2009)

Vicks nasal rub on the bits of furniture he chews. They try licking it but soon find out that it tastes horrible. Remember, the tone of your voice and your body language is important. If we tell Lola off she goes in to her crate to sulk! So funny it's a job not to laugh and go back to give her a cuddle.


----------

